# Has Brooks Sacked the Sack?



## Repp Stripe (Oct 6, 2010)

As of yesterday the sack blazer is no longer available through Brooks's site.

I was planning to buy a new one in November.

Has anyone heard rumors at his local store? Are they releasing a new model in conjunction with the supposed boom in American style? Or did the sack continue to not sell despite the resurgence? 

If it doesn't return I guess I'll be calling the Madison Avenue store come November to see if I can get one through them.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Repp Stripe said:


> As of yesterday the sack blazer is no longer available through Brooks's site.
> 
> I was planning to buy a new one in November.
> 
> ...


Things come and go from the site all the time, depending on stock levels. The sack blazer has always been scarcer than the other models, but it should still be available to purchase. Just call or visit a store and they can look it up for you.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Yep,

The camel hair still resides, so does this sweet sack in clearance...

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=BROWN&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## Repp Stripe (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the swift replies, fellas.



Orgetorix

I'd love to visit a store, but I live in a land where Wranglers are more easily acquired than blazers.

I suspect (and hope) you're right.



WouldaShoulda

I know other sacks are currently still available, but the loss of the sack blazer would be a hefty loss. It is the preeminent sack after all.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Repp Stripe said:


> As of yesterday the sack blazer is no longer available through Brooks's site.
> 
> I was planning to buy a new one in November.
> 
> ...


The same thing happened last fall about this time with the 3/2 camel sport coat that I was looking for. It showed back up about a week later and I pulled the trigger. I agree with others that it must be a "stock level" issue. It does seem, however, that sacks are becoming more scarce.
Tom


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Hard to blame them. The jacket WoSh linked to is terrific, but its been languishing in clearance (at most sizes) for more than a year.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

I have had a sack 3/2 navy blazer on order from BB for over 6 weeks. The "ship date" keeps being pushed back. 

I wonder if I'll ever see the blazer or if I should just cancel the order and get a sack from O'Connells


----------



## Repp Stripe (Oct 6, 2010)

AldenPyle said:


> Hard to blame them. The jacket WoSh linked to is terrific, but its been languishing in clearance (at most sizes) for more than a year.


This is a good point, AldenPyle.

And it brings up something I often dislike about the fora, the idea that buying used is always the best course.

When everyone buys used manufacturers stop making new stock.


----------



## Repp Stripe (Oct 6, 2010)

Wisco said:


> I have had a sack 3/2 navy blazer on order from BB for over 6 weeks. The "ship date" keeps being pushed back.
> 
> I wonder if I'll ever see the blazer or if I should just cancel the order and get a sack from O'Connells


I've had this happen with Brooks shirts, Wisco.

It took a couple months, but it was the case, as others are suggesting in this case too, that more were being made up at the time.

I'd wait at least a bit, but only because I prefer the Brooks blazer to the O'Connell's.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

i believe their most recent harris tweed is a sack as well.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Repp Stripe said:


> This is a good point, AldenPyle.
> 
> And it brings up something I often dislike about the fora, the idea that buying used is the always the best course.
> 
> When everyone buys used manufacturers stop making new stock.


 People here buy used when manufacturers stop making decent things.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Wisco said:


> I have had a sack 3/2 navy blazer on order from BB for over 6 weeks. The "ship date" keeps being pushed back.
> 
> I wonder if I'll ever see the blazer or if I should just cancel the order and get a sack from O'Connells





Repp Stripe said:


> I've had this happen with Brooks shirts, Wisco.
> 
> It took a couple months, but it was the case, as others are suggesting in this case too, that more were being made up at the time.
> 
> I'd wait at least a bit, but only because I prefer the Brooks blazer to the O'Connell's.


I've said this repeatedly before, but I'll say it again: With BB, you will almost always get better service through a B&M store than through the website/catalog. If the direct marketing warehouse doesn't have it in stock, you have to wait until they're restocked. If a B&M store doesn't have it in stock, they can get it from a store that does. Call a store in a smaller city like Louisville, Nashville, Greenville, Memphis, whatever. Call during the day on a weekday, when the store is likely to be slow, not on a weekend when they're busy. Tell them what you want, and I'd say most BB associates will bend over backwards to get it for you. If you want, PM me and I'll send you the name of a particular salesman who will be delighted to help you.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> With BB, you will almost always get better service through a B&M store than through the website/catalog. If the direct marketing warehouse doesn't have it in stock, you have to wait until they're restocked. If a B&M store doesn't have it in stock, they can get it from a store that does. Call a store in a smaller city like Louisville, Nashville, Greenville, Memphis, whatever. Call during the day on a weekday, when the store is likely to be slow, not on a weekend when they're busy. Tell them what you want, and I'd say most BB associates will bend over backwards to get it for you.


You must work the system to get the good stuff from Brooks!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

They have a lot of blazers and sportcoats at 2 for $800 right now. Add the 25% discount (which I think works with the two for deals) and you are down to $300 per jacket. Seems like a deal to me. I may get the Harris Tweed and pick out another.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Orgetorix said:


> I've said this repeatedly before, but I'll say it again: With BB, you will almost always get better service through a B&M store than through the website/catalog. If the direct marketing warehouse doesn't have it in stock, you have to wait until they're restocked. If a B&M store doesn't have it in stock, they can get it from a store that does. Call a store in a smaller city like Louisville, Nashville, Greenville, Memphis, whatever. Call during the day on a weekday, when the store is likely to be slow, not on a weekend when they're busy. Tell them what you want, and I'd say most BB associates will bend over backwards to get it for you. If you want, PM me and I'll send you the name of a particular salesman who will be delighted to help you.


THAT is exactly why I buy 95 percent of by B2 merchandise in a B&M store. Plus, the level of custoemr service I get is is outstanding. They know me by name and I appreciate that greatly.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> They have a lot of blazers and sportcoats at 2 for $800 right now. Add the 25% discount (which I think works with the two for deals) and you are down to $300 per jacket. Seems like a deal to me. I may get the Harris Tweed and pick out another.


Careful, a lot of the tweeds are double vented.


----------



## Repp Stripe (Oct 6, 2010)

Jovan said:


> People here buy used when manufacturers stop making decent things.


I'm not a quality snob. I don't demand (or even have the knowledge to recognize) the best, I admit.

But, I feel comfortable in saying that Brooks easily still provides value for the cost.

Orgetorix

I'll be messaging.


----------



## 1WB (Sep 25, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> They have a lot of blazers and sportcoats at 2 for $800 right now. Add the 25% discount (which I think works with the two for deals) and you are down to $300 per jacket. Seems like a deal to me. I may get the Harris Tweed and pick out another.


Just as a heads-up, you may run into a problem with this plan if you are referring to the 25% corporate discount sale this weekend -- if memory serves, previous corporate discount sales have applied differently than the typical corporate discount and typical sales, in that Brooks Buys prices (which include two suits for $1499, two sport coats for $799, buy one tie get one 30% off, etc.) do not apply. The 25% discount applies to each item individually. Who knows, though, maybe it will work!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Is there a corporate discount sale this weekend? I don't see info on this anywhere? Can someone confirm? I'll be at 346 Madison in a few hours and can check myself.


----------



## Repp Stripe (Oct 6, 2010)

It sure is. 

I got an email about it Monday.

Friday - Sunday.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Charles Saturn said:


> Careful, a lot of the tweeds are double vented.


As a fan of Saville Row tailoring I never understood the aversion trads have towards double vents.


----------



## hobscrk777 (Oct 16, 2009)

I could swear several months ago one of the style blogs featured a post about BB's '10/'11 lineup, and it included the resurrection of the 3/2 "University Blazer" with patch pockets from several years ago.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Uncle Bill said:


> As a fan of Saville Row tailoring I never understood the aversion trads have towards double vents.


 As a fan of anything _aesthetically pleasing_, I never understood the aversion. I don't mind a nice hooked centre vent either.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

hobscrk777 said:


> I could swear several months ago one of the style blogs featured a post about BB's '10/'11 lineup, and it included the resurrection of the 3/2 "University Blazer" with patch pockets from several years ago.


I also recall this and have been squirreling away my acorns for just such an event. Instead it seems that we've seen an explosion of the "milano" fit pants. Dag nabbit.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Is there a corporate discount sale this weekend? I don't see info on this anywhere? Can someone confirm? I'll be at 346 Madison in a few hours and can check myself.


I'd be happy to forward you the email if necessary, but they're definitely is


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, I had it confirmed by one of the many rude salespeople at 346. If only normal stores stocked slim-fit classic cotton so I didn't have to buy from Madison Ave.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Found myself in the metropolis today and did some shopping @ 346 to take advantage of the corporate sale. I was looking for sacks and found the cupboard very nearly bare. There were exactly 7 copies of the current navy blazer all in generous sizes. I asked after this and other sacks and was told they haven't had any for some time and it doesn't look like they're going to get any in stock this season. When probing the salesman further on his "gut feeling" as to the future of the sack, he replied, "Things change." Slid back down the fire pole and out the door.


----------



## Repp Stripe (Oct 6, 2010)

Grim.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I should also mention that I observed a pair of red chukka boots and you couldn't throw a rock without hitting something "extra slim." Grim indeed. 

Is this what it was like going into the 70's?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Trip English said:


> I should also mention that I observed a pair of red chukka boots and you couldn't throw a rock without hitting something "extra slim." Grim indeed.
> 
> Is this what it was like going into the 70's?


Think of those things as the life support that keeps Brooks profitable enough that they can continue to offer the limited numbers of sacks and classic cotton OCBDs that they do still sell. Without the fashion items, BB would have gone the way of the dodo before now.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

Repp Stripe said:


> As of yesterday the sack blazer is no longer available through Brooks's site.


It's back on the website in all sizes. Who knows how quickly they are shipping though...


----------



## Repp Stripe (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey!

Look at that!

Thanks, MacT.


----------



## Repp Stripe (Oct 6, 2010)

Trip English said:


> I should also mention that I observed a pair of red chukka boots and you couldn't throw a rock without hitting something "extra slim." Grim indeed.
> 
> Is this what it was like going into the 70's?


I like the slim stuff.

But I guess I'm into more of a young 60s Ivy look than what is generally considered Trad.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

> I like the slim stuff.


I don't think anyone begrudges you the fit and style that you like-the problem becomes when such things that many of us like start to disappear in favor of such sizes and looks.

I am old enough to lived through as a twenty-something, God save us, disco in the late 70s, and (if we didn't live where there was one of five or six Brooks Brothers in country) we went from being able to go the local mall and pick up Gant and Sero OCBD shirts, khakis, and Weejuns, to an avalanche of slinky, shiny, polyester, with stretchy white suits. It was awful.

All we ask for is balance.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^^
Boy Valkyrie you nailed it. That is _exactly _the way it was. We then wandered in the wilderness for several years before things started righting themselves. I went for several years without an OCBD, repp tie or pair of decent khakis in my closet. That's why I tend to stock up now. With Lands' End very nearly discontinuing the Hyde Park recently and bringing it back in only a couple of colors and stripes, limited sizes and a higher price...I think we have to stay vigilent. Only public outcry brought it back--and who knows for how long. If the Sack disappears at BB...who knows if there classic cotten ocbds will follow at some point. Or, more likely, be reduced to blue, white and blue uni-stripes only at an outrageous price. It is about supply, demand and survival. We have to hope that fashion trends dictate a reversal in the apparently low demand for the things we all love.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Trip English said:


> Thanks, I had it confirmed by one of the many rude salespeople at 346. If only normal stores stocked slim-fit classic cotton so I didn't have to buy from Madison Ave.


Trip...I thought you were going to try a traditional cut?? I'm _verklept. _Actually, I suspect you'll switch to the trad cut when I stop starching my ocbds:icon_smile:. TEHO (To each his own.) I think I just invented a new abbreviation!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Salty, I tried the trad cut and found it to be too roomy. I liked the "regular" cut, but my OCD prevents me from acquiring a cut that may not be around in the near future. The slim OCBDs by Brooks, however, are nothing approaching slim as many will tell you. I have ample extra shirt strewn hither and thither about my torso allowing me the needed leeway to accomplish both traditional and non-traditional gymnastics should the need present itself.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Trip English said:


> Salty, I tried the trad cut and found it to be too roomy. I liked the "regular" cut, but my OCD prevents me from acquiring a cut that may not be around in the near future. The slim OCBDs by Brooks, however, are nothing approaching slim as many will tell you. I have ample extra shirt strewn hither and thither about my torso allowing me the needed leeway to accomplish both traditional and non-traditional gymnastics should the need present itself.


OK Trip. I have to admit, I've never even tried on a slim fit. Heck, I might like it too. But I do so enjoy giving you a hard time...(I think you know it's all in good fun:icon_smile_big since we seem to enjoy similar types of humor.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Salty, your commentary on the fit of my shirts if bordering on cruel.

(-;


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Aye...but you'll be a better man for it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

MacT said:


> It's back on the website in all sizes. Who knows how quickly they are shipping though...


Perhaps rumors of the demise of the sack jacket/suit were premature...apparently it lives, it still lives! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know if surprised is the right word, but at the very least I find it interesting that with all the resurgence of classic style that the sack is still left out in the cold. It could be that the name prevents some from giving it a chance. It certainly did for me at first, but the fit is as flattering and distinctive as any other style. It's a shame it's being relegated to such an extreme niche status.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Wisco said:


> I have had a sack 3/2 navy blazer on order from BB for over 6 weeks. The "ship date" keeps being pushed back.
> 
> I wonder if I'll ever see the blazer or if I should just cancel the order and get a sack from O'Connells


Oh that's terrible. What is it stuck in Shanghai or something? I would cancel the order and go to O'Connells or whatever.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

I believe that sacks and ocbd shirts in other than basic colors are still available at BB. Through the MtM program....at a higher price point than in store and off the rack. If current trends continue many of us will be forced to go to the MtM program, or look for other sources, such as Mercer and Oconnells.

What is ironic is that with the right marketing campaign, BB could reinvigorate sales of the to be ironed ocbd. Think high end photographers, working in B&W, with the ocbd as the focal point of the picture and a tagline of "The Classic That Never Left". Different photos can show the versatility of the shirt from casual to professional, morning to night. 

Best,

Ross


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd like to think that's true, but as people tend to vote with their pocket-books it would appear that most Americans are looking for something in between a suit that you can throw in the dryer and that t-shirt with the tuxedo on the front.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

In preparation for Saturday's blazer event, I noticed that they are absent from the website again, checked down at union hall and while they had a few in stock, nothing in my size, of course, the salesman told me that they had been discontinued, then he checked on the computer and found there isn't one 44L in the country. Too bad so sad, eh.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

All sacks must die! 

Darts rule SO much and are SO attractive that I'm going to have a few organs removed from my body unless I really need 'em.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Uncle Bill said:


> As a fan of Saville Row tailoring I never understood the aversion trads have towards double vents.


 I think double vents look very sharp, very streamlined and put together. I'll admit that most of my coats are center vent but that's more by necessity of finding a good deal rather than personal preference.


Charles Saturn said:


> In preparation for Saturday's blazer event, I noticed that they are absent from the website again.


 I too checked the website to look for the sack earlier today to try to talk myself in to buying it and couldn't find it. I'm quite disappointed about that, the Regent fit looks nice, but its no sack. 
In reference to the slim fit OCBD comments, I like those as well. I tried the traditional and the slim fit, which are definitely not slim, they just don't balloon on me because I have a much larger chest than waist.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Charles Saturn said:


> In preparation for Saturday's blazer event, I noticed that they are absent from the website again, checked down at union hall and while they had a few in stock, nothing in my size, of course, the salesman told me that they had been discontinued, then he checked on the computer and found there isn't one 44L in the country. Too bad so sad, eh.


I suspect they might have an allowable threshold for back ordering items. Once that's surpassed the item probably disappears from the website.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

joenobody0 said:


> I suspect they might have an allowable threshold for back ordering items. Once that's surpassed the item probably disappears from the website.


 Don't know why I didn't mention it. But he actually said that they had been discontinued. Which, of course, doesn't mean that they couldn't come right back this spring. But still.


----------



## palmettoking (Jan 2, 2010)

Charles, there are a couple of 44L BB 3/2 blazers with 3 patch pockets on ebay. They aren't my auctions, I've just been scouring looking for 44 R and they came up. Both are about 50-60 shipped.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

palmettoking said:


> Charles, there are a couple of 44L BB 3/2 blazers with 3 patch pockets on ebay. They aren't my auctions, I've just been scouring looking for 44 R and they came up. Both are about 50-60 shipped.


You the man, I'm on it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

...and we seem to be inching ever closer to the reality that O'Connell's will remain as the last bastion of our beloved sack design jackets! It is time to stock-up, before it is too late to do so. :crazy:


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Plenty of sacks at JPress. Currently the prices are not that different than BB with 25% discount. Quality is closer to Golden Fleece.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

catside said:


> Plenty of sacks at JPress. Currently the prices are not that different than BB with 25% discount. Quality is closer to Golden Fleece.


How is the shoulder padding? A lot of stuff at Press doesn't look very natural in the shoulder area to me. Also, why do you think the quality is near GF standards? I've never been to a Press store so maybe it is, but I don't even know which Press jackets are canvassed and which are not.


----------



## 1WB (Sep 25, 2008)

The Southwick-made 3/2 sack blazer is currently available on the BB website in nearly a full range of sizes.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=NAVY&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Except mine


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

I recently sold blazers and suits which are small to me and they were all fully canvassed. They were 10-15 yrs old, so I do not know the new stuff but easy to learn from press. Pressidential line essentially is same as GF in my opinion. Presstige close. Shoulder is a fit issue. I like them.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

1WB said:


> The Southwick-made 3/2 sack blazer is currently available on the BB website in nearly a full range of sizes.
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=NAVY&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


Thanks for posting. Good to see it back in the saddle again, riding high. Hell yeah.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

1WB said:


> The Southwick-made 3/2 sack blazer is currently available on the BB website in nearly a full range of sizes.
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=NAVY&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


Awesome. But how weird.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

And hey, it actually fits somewhat sacky on the model!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just checked it as well and say it was back. I'm really thinking of getting it tomorrow even though I don't need to spend the money. But hey, how often do they go on sale that well for a sack? Once a year or so I guess haha. What do you all think as to sizing, I can wear a 48L or 50L depending on the cut? In the Madison I prefer the 48L but I haven't tried on a BB sack before.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Until I see it I won't believe it. Ordered 12/11, original ship date, 1/14, subsequent expected ship dates between then and now include, 2/18-2/26-3/5-3/7-3/12/-3/19- and 3/30. I think they just want me to cancel my order. What I can't figure out is why the weekly updates, why not just put it off for a month at a time. I passed on one last June, in stock my, size, tried it on, fit perfectly, 30% off. Then they disappeared, now its like this elusive sprite, just out of reach.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Charles Saturn said:


> Until I see it I won't believe it. Ordered 12/11, original ship date, 1/14, subsequent expected ship dates between then and now include, 2/18-2/26-3/5-3/7-3/12/-3/19- and 3/30. I think they just want me to cancel my order. What I can't figure out is why the weekly updates, why not just put it off for a month at a time. I passed on one last June, in stock my, size, tried it on, fit perfectly, 30% off. Then they disappeared, now its like this elusive sprite, just out of reach.


80% certain your order is being pushed back by a computer and no human has seen it since you placed it.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I too just got an email this morning, and it's pushed back to 4/9


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

dwebber18 said:


> I too just got an email this morning, and it's pushed back to 4/9


Drat.


----------

